# Gmail anyone?



## Presbyrino (Oct 2, 2004)

I have two G-mail invites if anyone is interested. First two come, first two serve.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi, 

I'm interested if you still have it to give away. 



Blessings.


Tom


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 11, 2004)

Tom,

Send me your email. I have 2 invites left.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Tom,
> 
> Send me your email. I have 2 invites left.



Thanks Fred,

I just sent you an email. I really do appreciate this.

Been wanting to get Gmail for the longest time and had thought it would have been made public way before now. 

God
bless





Tom


----------



## pastorway (Nov 11, 2004)

so what is the big deal about Gmail???

-- this from a non-Gmailer, thus far.


----------



## JohnV (Nov 11, 2004)

I have four left.

Phillip, for me its a way out. I have free e-mail only, so space is limited. If I get some photos from family, then the space is filled up just like that. Usually the space is about 2mg. Gmail has 1gig. 500 times the amount. That should hold a few photos. 

And is doesn't need Outlook Express. So its not a ready target.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> so what is the big deal about Gmail???
> 
> -- this from a non-Gmailer, thus far.



There is also a nice Gmail notifier program you can run that lets you knwo when you have mail without running Outlook or a browser.

But then again, you have dialup.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 11, 2004)

Some more info on Gmail:

http://tinyurl.com/49yln


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 11, 2004)

The space is nice. The only thing I don't like about Gmail is that, even though it says "search, don't sort," you can't always remember every e-mail you have saved, so it would be _really_ nice if they at least gave you the option of sorting.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> The space is nice. The only thing I don't like about Gmail is that, even though it says "search, don't sort," you can't always remember every e-mail you have saved, so it would be _really_ nice if they at least gave you the option of sorting.



I agree. I use the labels kid of like folders.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



I'll have to try that.


----------



## RickyReformed (Nov 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any Gmail invites that they would be willing to send my way? I'm in the same boat as John, but come January, Juno's free e-mail service will only be available via internet. Plus if someone sends me a picture or large file, I sometimes don't get all my e-mail... 

<sniffle>

...and my wife is pregnant and she won't cook me breakfast in the mornings...

<tear rolling down cheek>

...and my dog...did I tell you about my dog?...

<country music playing in the background>


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RickyReformed_
> Does anyone have any Gmail invites that they would be willing to send my way? I'm in the same boat as John, but come January, Juno's free e-mail service will only be available via internet. Plus if someone sends me a picture or large file, I sometimes don't get all my e-mail...
> 
> <sniffle>
> ...



No more, Rick, stop! I'll send you an invite!! Just u2u your address to me...


----------



## RickyReformed (Nov 14, 2004)

<sniveling winding down...> 

Thank you, VH, 

Gratefully yours,
Ricky

(u2u sent)


----------



## Fergy (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Tom,
> 
> Send me your email. I have 2 invites left.



If ya'll have anymore, feel free to send one ot [email protected]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fergy_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



I have some - I'll send you one now.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 10, 2004)

Does anyone else have a GMail invite? I used my last one, and now want to get one for my wife.

If you do, please email it to her address:

deborahgreco(at)yahoo(dot)com

Obviously replacing the parentheses with email protocol


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Does anyone else have a GMail invite? I used my last one, and now want to get one for my wife.
> 
> If you do, please email it to her address:
> ...



I'll send her one Fred. Happy to return the favor!


----------



## JohnV (Dec 10, 2004)

I still have a few left, if there are any more who want one.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## daveb (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd certainly like having a gmail account.

reformer_dave(at)yahoo(dot)ca


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> I'd certainly like having a gmail account.
> 
> reformer_dave(at)yahoo(dot)ca



Will send.


----------



## daveb (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Chris! Much appreciated!


----------



## JohnV (Dec 10, 2004)

[rant mode = on]
I seem to get here too late all the time. Look, if you need one, and somehow you get overlooked, then send me an e-mail or a U2U with your e-mail address, and I'll get you one. Or else, I'll just wait untill everyone else runs out and I'm the only one left with them. [rant mode = off]

I'm glad, though, that we are all able to serve each other in this small way.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Andrew!

And John, never fear - I may have a couple of friends who need an invite. I'll email when I know.


----------



## just_grace (Dec 11, 2004)

*G-mail*

Loads here if you want one...good for storage and completely FREE.

David



> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> I have two G-mail invites if anyone is interested. First two come, first two serve.


----------

